# Old Times Revisited (Claude Dallas)



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.okgamewarden.com/PastIssues/ ... allas.html


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

Note that this story is almost 4 years old.

Just hearing the name Claude Dallas sends chills down my spine. The summer of 1986 was a long one for me. Being an 11-year old in Idaho, all I could think about was the escaped convict Claude Dallas climbing through my bedroom window or chasing me through the woods or... worse. Nightmares!

His story is certainly an interesting one.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

I was a trapper in Idaho when all that went down. I knew of Claude Dallas. He was a coward and a thief.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

For the record and out in public: I too think he was a coward, thief AND a murderer.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

So why doesn't someone share the story for us young bucks that don't know...


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> So why doesn't someone share the story for us young bucks that don't know...


Click on the link at the beginning of the post and it explains the story pretty well. Sounds like one hell of a guy. I would just love to have him for a neighbor or hunting partner. :roll:


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone know the name of the movie?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

MB said:


> Anyone know the name of the movie?


It was called _Manhunt for Claude Dallas...._


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Some more info on this specimen that unfortunately is human.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claude_Dallas


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

in a nut shell, Claude Dallas was under investagation for poaching. 2 Idaho F&G officers conforonted him in his camp. (It had been reported that he was trapping Bobcats out of season) They caught him red handed. He panicked shot them both maed sure they were dead. Dispatched them after they were down. And then claimed he feared for his life when he shot them. Hell I'd be fearing for my life too! I mean he was going to prison one way or the other. Some people didn't then and more than likely don't now like the way they were approached by the F&G and sided with him.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Living in central Idaho at the time as well, there were many locals who reverred him as a folk hero of sorts - and still do. Which is one of many reasons I choose not to live in that area any more.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

What the F*** over? this guy's a freaking lunatic and people are calling him a folk hero guess these folks probably thing Jeffry Dahmer is a legend and hero also then huh...


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

There's a book by Jeff Long titled, "Outlaw, the True Story of Claude Dallas." Long is a professional, well-known writer, who does his homework. I think, he comes closest to telling what really happened out in the Owyhee desert. Just as we have bad outdoorsmen, we can have bad law officers. I'm not saying that the law officers, in this case were bad people, but after reading the book, I think some men can take things a little far not only in breaking the law, but trying to uphold it also (how many police beatings are on video now). You get two men unwilling to budge and fights will happen. Was Dallas ever justified in killing, NO. Sometimes in rural areas, people live there because, they have a warped sense of what freedom is. The "don't tell me how to live my life" is a real attitude and when it becomes burned in the heart, emotions can fly. If you watch enough westerns, and then in a warped way, try to live your life to the mentality portrayed on the screen, in an arena when guns and macho attitudes ruled or saved the day, the romantism can play out in real life. If you are still interested in this piece of history. I can recommend Jeff Longs book. It was a real eye opener for me.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't know much about this situation here and I will not now nor would I ever defend his actions as far as shooting those LEO's.I would however like to say one there is only 4 people that know what happened 2 are dead,1 went to prison and 1 says he didn't see anything a little bit of common sense tells me the one that didn't see anything is afraid of Mr.Dallas or the one officer overstepped his authority and it seems to me if he feared Mr.Dallas he would have made a statement when he was arrested so he wouldn't have to worry about him coming back at him at a later date.Two I can't honestly say if it was me I wouldn't maybe react the same way.The bullets that cops shoot at people kill you just as dead as the bullets bad guys shoot and I would much rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6.The first cop that was killed had quite the reputation of being heavy handed and as near as I can tell the two had tangled prior to this incident.Three this whole anti-violence campaign that has gripped this country where the vast majority of the males have been castrated and made to believe that he is something less than human if he has a violent reaction to someone who gets in his face is part of the problem with this country.There are dinstinct roles that God intended when he created men and women and these roles have been so clouded and intertwined and society is so obsessed with being kinder and more sensitive that males are afraid to be men.A good old fashioned fist fight never hurt anybody and builds character in my opinion.I would also like to ask if I decide to surrender all my creature comforts and retreat from society into the hills and become a modern day mountain man why shouldn't I be able to without being labeled a scumbag poacher? Now that is a romantic idea.


----------



## NiceShot (Sep 11, 2007)

Quite the story..... I read both of the links. I had never heard of Claude Dallas before.....


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

This was all news to me... at the time this all happened I was almost done cuttin teeth!
My only thing I want to know is... What is he now? How is he getting along? Does anyone have a picture of him?
No lie here but I think I may have meet him last year? Met a cowboy up on the mountain that when reading about this last night... came right to mind this could be the guy! Either that or it was Rooster Cogburn!

I am like most.. Why is this guy made into something great? All story's I read about it shows a coward of a man that at that time got the jump on two CO's.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

TAK....because of the Dallas story, it was quite instrumental in proving that _some_ DWR and Park Service employees need to carry firearms.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

.45 said:


> TAK....because of the Dallas story, it was quite instrumental in proving that _some_ DWR and Park Service employees need to carry firearms.


I think EVERYONE should carry! All but the ones that lost that right... Well because they are the reason we ALL should carry!

Now that I said that I have meet a few Parkies that would ....well they scare me!

Anyone have a picture of this Dallas feller?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's a couple...[attachment=1:e1hnslyf]20080321_filedallas.jpg[/attachment:e1hnslyf]


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Well that is not the same person I saw this summer.....

Have ya heard of any further with him? he has been out for some time?


----------

